# identify wood flooring



## hihosilver666 (Mar 2, 2011)

hello,

this is my second post on this subject, thanks to all who responed last time,

my pictures were v poor last time,

I have now cleaned and sanded a section of the floor and here are 2 new photographs, both close up and including the endgrain.

this floor is in a southern UK house built around 1960,

I need to match the wood in order to repair the floor.

any help you can give is much appreciated.

Thanks, Clive.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Clive

Could it be elm? 1960's I would have thought pine or spruce, but it doesn't look like those. Oak is unlikely because of the cost, although it is used widely enough around here in Croatia.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

you might try The Wood Database | Hardwood and Softwood Lumber Identification for Woodworking or List of woods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. The wiki site gives names which you can click on which give you an article with picture.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Clive,
While I am not well versed on what is common in the UK. If I had to guess I'd say that looks an awful lot like walnut. It's definitely NOT oak.


----------

